# Our seed order came today.



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Our seed order came today. We discussed possible problems due to the election, Ebola, ISIS, etc. and decided to send in an early seed order for next spring. We seldom order seed anymore because we save so much of our own but we thought some genetic diversity might be in order so we decided to stock up on a two-year supply of our "mainstays."

I tried every major seed company and none of them had hardly any heirloom seed in stock. That isn't too unusual because most of them begin getting new seed just before it's time to plant it. Fall is when they are normally low on seed selections. 

There's a bit of a story here as well. In the early years of our homestead life we ordered seed from a major company. We got notice from them that our seed would be shipped "in season" which for us meant around May (it was a new variety of corn we were going to plant). We didn't think much about it but then the "season" rolled around and we were notified that the seed company was out of corn seed and we should feel free to purchase it from another supplier. A lot of good that did! All other suppliers were out too. So we did without corn that year. The scary part was when we pondered what would have happened if it had been all of the seed we ordered rather than just corn! That's when we got serious about saving our own seed for the next year.

Anyway, now when we order seed we insist (in writing!) that they ship it immediately and we haven't had that problem since then.

Some of our fears are a panic in the general population driving everyone and their dog to plant a garden next spring. So, with some uneasiness over the future we decided to order our seed very early for next year's garden. The only seed merchant we found that had (in stock!) the seed we wanted was My Patriot Supply. They had everything except one item that we wanted in stock and ready to ship. They also package the seed in mylar so you can store it for future use if you want to. The prices were good so we placed our order. It arrived on time and in good condition.

We have never ordered from them before but will certainly do more business with them in the future. I have no financial interest in the company (except what I paid for the seed! ) but like to pass on information when I find something good about a business.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I ordered from that company in the early spring of 2010, and was not happy with the results. At least 50% of the seeds did not sprout, and it certainly wasn't my first rodeo starting plants. With the exception of the beans, which I had zero problems with.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I favor Annie's Heirlooms. Potatoes, onions and garlic are the only "seasonal" items they have.

Your post made me think to order early as well. I keep seed on hand but maybe an early order is in- order.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been thinking about placing an early order as well even though I have a substantial supply right now. My go-to vendor is Fedco Seeds but they aren't selling seed at this time of the year. They have seed that germinates well and is very cost effective. They sell no GMO products and have tons of heirloom seeds. Love them. Ditto for the Ed Hume varieties (short season & cool climate seeds bought in stores) out of Washington too. They germinate well and are priced fairly. I can't find a source of those right now either except for a small stock at my local feed store.

It appears that Baker Creek has seed in stock. I may just go with them for this round.

I was buying from a well known company in southern Oregon but was having less than stellar results with the seed and it is high priced.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I favor Annie's Heirlooms.


Well, if you are looking for a huge bargain, they have one right now! Not sure if I would take advantage of that though because I'm in a short, cool (mostly) climate. In the summer, we have zippo rain so I need to consider that water may be restricted.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

redhorse said:


> I ordered from that company in the early spring of 2010, and was not happy with the results. At least 50% of the seeds did not sprout, and it certainly wasn't my first rodeo starting plants. With the exception of the beans, which I had zero problems with.


Reliability was our next question. Hopefully they've improved over the years! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I am getting my orders together for Baker Creek, Totally Tomatos, and Johnny s Selected Seeds. I've always had good luck with each of them and normally that have most stuff available in the fall.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

MMM that's a real good idea, I've bought a lot of stuff from My Patriot Supply, have had really good service and most of the stuff I've gotten has been good the only one that comes to mind right now that hasent worked well is Zucchini squash, I like to have seed ahead to I just started saving my own seed a couple years ago, the confidence level's not real high and I like to have some bought seed just in case I screw up and have enough to give away or barter with just in case.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

One of our concerns is the current drought in southern California. A lot of our produce comes from that region. I expect prices to increase dramatically along with some shortages. It could result in widespread "panic" with people who haven't grown a garden in the past suddenly buying up (and possibly hoarding) seed.

We aren't out of it by any means but we did order more just in case. We also have some commercial "long-term-survival" seed but I'm not sure if I trust it plus some isn't that great for our climate.

I still remember the group project we undertook on the board way back in 2010. 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/seed-project-5479/

If nothing else, garden seed might be good barter material!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Has the forum ever held a seed swap among members? We did that the last couple years on a different site and while not having near as many members, it had good participation. I got several varities that turned out to be good producers.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

It just seems like someone mentioned that somewhere here a while ago can't remember where though.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread and making some good points about buying early.:beercheer: I just ordered some seeds.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

talob said:


> It just seems like someone mentioned that somewhere here a while ago can't remember where though.


It was me and my ADD must have taken me elsewhere. It happens! I would love to have a seed exchange. It has been done in the past, or at least that is what was reported. I think a thread labeled 2014 Seed Exchange would be great, just trying to get out the door for an 8 hour drive.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tucker said:


> Well, if you are looking for a huge bargain, they have one right now! Not sure if I would take advantage of that though because I'm in a short, cool (mostly) climate. In the summer, we have zippo rain so I need to consider that water may be restricted.


The grab bag sale? Yeah, I buy grab bags every year to add to my seed vault.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I always buy seeds in the fall. Someone slaps a 50% off sticker on a pack of seeds I like, and I can't stop myself.  I tend to end up with way more than I use. :teehee:

Honestly, having seeds is such a security issue for me. I'm less 'needy' about buying them this year because we've gotten to the point where we collect almost everything we grow. Rather than expanding our varieties, I've been trying to narrow down our varieties to what grows well for us and what we like best.

It's about time to sort through what we have and order seeds to fill in the gaps. (The one thing that's hard for me is potatoes - I need to learn how to save seed potatoes for the next year rather than use them all.) I'm with you, MMM, I want them _now_, not in the spring!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> The one thing that's hard for me is potatoes - I need to learn how to save seed potatoes for the next year rather than use them all.


I want to know how to do that also! In Texas it's hot and humid for most of the year. We don't have the root cellars enjoyed by our friends to the north. What's a Texan supposed to do???


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

A lot of libraries are doing a lending seed project. You "check out" some seeds and at the end of the year you bring some back, all hairloom of course. My library has a no obligation policy so if you fail you dont owe anything like a late fee or such like for a book. Something to think about. And of course its free, or is in my area.


----------

